# fish tanks in condos



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

Me and my girl are planning to move into a condo in the NY area...
- yonge finch/sheppard area hopefully- i was wondering if anyone who lives in these areas (newer condos) can tell me how big your tanks are? how many do u have in the condo?

Im hoping to put 2 standard 75 gallon planted tanks(no/little rock work) stacked on top of each other..

I know i can ask management for floor specs but i figure i can take the word of current residence for now... atleast so i can get a picture... ive read articles with people having 120-300gallon tanks in their condos!!


Thx


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

They should be concrete floors. PM me he address and I will try and find out for you.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

The weight isn't likely to be the issue as much as regulations and liability. A couple hundred gallons of water can cause a lot of damage to a number of units and the second you say the word 'mold' the $$$ stack up quick. Just like no pet condo buildings you would have to call the buildings you are interested in and find out what their policies are.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

yes i understand there are restrictions and policies but i know several people on here sell on this forum from these areas so i figure i can ask them and get a consensus instead of calling each and every condo

perhaps they live in a condo i completely over looked and could effect the condo i choose LOL i also have a dog that obviously must come with me so the condo must allow pets regardless

 just hoping the friendly people in this community can share some insight!


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

when i do move, i would like to bring one of two setups...

as mentioned; 
stacked (2)75 gallon tanks - planted no/little rock work

or 

stacked (1)25 gallon and (1)29 gallon - planted 

i obviously want the (2)75s!!!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I live in a condo in the Yonge/Finch area, and I have a 79-gallon tank. It hasn't gone through the floor yet. 

Seriously though, it depends on the condo and the condo regulations.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i freaked out when water back siphoned and flooded my floor, got about 4gallon of salt water on the floor, scrambled around the house and threw anything that can absorb water on it. Luckily I found a bed sheet nearby =p


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

After the handle broke on a five gallon bucket I was carrying and I saw how much water that was, I decided to get contents insurance, covered for 1 million in damages if my 75 gallon tank breaks.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Like what most people have mention its not the size and weight of the tank you will be concern about.. its the case IF it leaks. The cost of fixing a flood to a few floors below you cost a few million dollars. This happen in the condo I'm living it, someone's washing machine hose leaked and flooded floors below and estimated cost was $2-3 million dollars.

Once I had about 13-15 tanks in my condo ranging from 5gal to 75gal. So don't worry too much about it.

How about a 75gal on the top and 29 gal on the bottom if u're worried about weight.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Fish_Man said:


> Like what most people have mention its not the size and weight of the tank you will be concern about.. its the case IF it leaks. The cost of fixing a flood to a few floors below you cost a few million dollars. This happen in the condo I'm living it, someone's washing machine hose leaked and flooded floors below and estimated cost was $2-3 million dollars.
> 
> Once I had about 13-15 tanks in my condo ranging from 5gal to 75gal. So don't worry too much about it.
> 
> How about a 75gal on the top and 29 gal on the bottom if u're worried about weight.


Something like that happened to someone in my Building. 
I live in a condo at Yonge and Finch.

Someone went to the beach and ran the washing machine. 
The tenant didn't know that it flooded the whole unit and damaged the lower units as well.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

I live in a Condominium at Yonge/Finch.
I have a dog and tanks setup in my unit. 

Should not be a problem. 
Plus, hydro is included and not a worry for my lights. 
Ha.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It probably isn't a problem, but specifically check with the building bylaws, and check your insurance policy. 

You don't need to tell them how big the tank is - just ask them if there's any limitations on having a tank.

I think for our insurance policy (condo), as long as I don't move the tank while it is full of water (it's 100g), I'm covered. Oh, and slow leaks aren't covered either.

No problems from the condo bylaws either.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

vrb th hrb said:


> After the handle broke on a five gallon bucket I was carrying and I saw how much water that was, I decided to get contents insurance, covered for 1 million in damages if my 75 gallon tank breaks.
> 
> *knocks on wood*


sweet... see now that i have some idea of what ppl are currently doing i can see weight is not an issue...

i will be looking into the insurance policies the condos provide and separate companies in case this isnt included...
i hope it doesnt cost me TOOO much for the 2 tanks! i really dont want to settle for a smaller setup! lol



Fish_Man said:


> Like what most people have mention its not the size and weight of the tank you will be concern about.. its the case IF it leaks. The cost of fixing a flood to a few floors below you cost a few million dollars. This happen in the condo I'm living it, someone's washing machine hose leaked and flooded floors below and estimated cost was $2-3 million dollars.
> 
> Once I had about 13-15 tanks in my condo ranging from 5gal to 75gal. So don't worry too much about it.
> 
> How about a 75gal on the top and 29 gal on the bottom if u're worried about weight.


13-15 tanks?!!? wow i would have loved to see that setup! i just tore down 4 out of my 7 tanks prepping for next years move! i hated every second of it lol!


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I pay 28 dollars a month for that coverage, mind you I got the plan through my moms work. you pay more, and your coverage is more, good for more than just broken fish tanks. covers b&e's, fire, act of god etc etc


----------

